# Ebay kleinanzeigen achtung



## Manken (27 August 2013)

Ich würde euch raten mit den interessenten sich nicht alleine zu treffen, mir passierte das gleiche ich wollte mich mit einem treffen er wollte sich meine ps2 kaufen schrieb mir das er es 100prozentig kaufen wird und forderte mich auf das ich die kleinanzeige deaktivieren soll. Daraufhin an dem treffpunkt war meine freundin dabei er hat uns beide von der ferne beobachtet und schrieb mir sag deiner freundin sie soll gehen! Er ließ mich 1std lang warten er kam nicht doch dann wurde ich auch verbal angegriffen per whatsapp . Später traf ich die person mit seiner freundin und bei
haben mich diskriminiert und meine freundin verbal angegriffen und haben uns Darauf hingewiesen,dass sie einen pfefferspray dabei haben der Mann hat uns mit seiner aggressiven statur angst eingejagt.ich rufte die polizei und die beiden sind "Meine vermutung"vorbestraft sind abgehauen vor angst.bzw. die wollten nicht ,dass die Polizei eintrifft. anschliesend wollte die Dame sogar mein handy abzocken damit ich nicht die Polizei rufe. dies alles gesah heute gegen 19 uhr in Wilhelmshaven in der naehe des Jobcenters.Also liebe ebayer mein tipp an euch fallt nicht auf sowas rein die Sache eskalliert und wird dadurch schlimmer. Niemals alleine zum treffpunkt und niemals die Adresse geben,sondern dort treffen wo die Menschenmasse anweswend ist.


----------

